# Foreclosure Cleanup Help!!!



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

I am in the process of starting my foreclosure cleanup company and would like to know 2 things. How do I get an application to sign up with Fannie Mae, and Do I have to get all my work from Fannie Mae in Georgia???


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Does the word google ring any bells?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

I've checked google but it gives me pricing info but not how to get the application.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

just a suggestion. i'm sure some of the PP grumpbudgers will be up soon to give you proper advise. 
in the mean time, welcome to CT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Buddy!!! I'm just trying to learn the business and meet some good people in the process.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Application is in the link. Waiting list is 8 years from our contact at FNMA but never know eh?

http://www.fanniemae.com/portal/about-us/suppliers/supplier-registration.html


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Direct to fannie?


Not likely.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe its just me but I will take 100 dollars wints instead of the hassle of the trashouts.Personal property blah,hazards blah,homeowners left overs blah.

I went to a mobile home today for trash out bid,has 2 be 100 cubic yards.I don't know people can live like that,and the exterior debris has the typical red neck trucks and campers and etc.It will take me a week with 3 guys and my profit will proally be 300 for a week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Then bill for more or say no.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Maybe its just me but I will take 100 dollars wints instead of the hassle of the trashouts.Personal property blah,hazards blah,homeowners left overs blah.
> 
> I went to a mobile home today for trash out bid,has 2 be 100 cubic yards.I don't know people can live like that,and the exterior debris has the typical red neck trucks and campers and etc.It will take me a week with 3 guys and my profit will proally be 300 for a week.


Recycle, scrap what you can. What can you sell that's there? 

Scrap metal?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Maybe its just me but I will take 100 dollars wints instead of the hassle of the trashouts.Personal property blah,hazards blah,homeowners left overs blah.
> 
> I went to a mobile home today for trash out bid,has 2 be 100 cubic yards.I don't know people can live like that,and the exterior debris has the typical red neck trucks and campers and etc.It will take me a week with 3 guys and my profit will proally be 300 for a week.



I love the bigger trash outs. Seems like anything over 100 Cu Yds and they never question me. Did 8 over 100 yds this summer and made bank on EVERY ONE OF THEM. Since i bought my used dump trailer the large trash outs seem to come non stop.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

There is really no scrap metal which stinks.There is about 8 couches,10 mats,8 box springs,50 cans paint,about 100 contractor bags,10 bureaus,6 desks.

I am actually scared whats in the basement,I went dowm a few steps and just started shooting and and looked at the camera and said oh boy do we really want this job.


----------

